

Ask HN: What exactly are the implication of kernel.org hacking? - digamber_kamat

many people like me depend on kernel.org to download android kernel and linux-rt patches etc.<p>I can see that http://android.git.pub4.kernel.org/repo is not working and I am also unable to download various other patches from kernel.org.<p>Can someone confirm if this is due to hacking incident ?
======
Joakal
Looked up "Kernel.org"
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/09/06/linus_torvalds_dumps...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/09/06/linus_torvalds_dumps_kernel_for_github/)

